
Callr – Never miss your next call - _pius
http://www.getcallr.com/
======
dotmike
Hello everyone, I'm Mike, co-founder and CEO of Callr. We're really excited to
be able to share Callr with the community.

We built out of frustration we had of being late to conference calls and
getting annoyed with PIN numbers. Instead of you remembering the time and
number or pin to call, Callr will call you and then connects you to your calls
(yes, it enters PIN numbers too!)

Hope you all find Callr useful to organize your day. It's been a Godsent for
our team.

If you have any questions, I'll be happy to answer.

~~~
yummyfajitas
It is really not cool for you to spam people and ask for upvotes. Pretty sure
that goes against HN guidelines and is also just rude.

Please stop doing it.

~~~
dotmike
Hi yummyfajitas-

My apologies. I did not mean to spam anyone at all. I'll stop sending the
emails.

Sorry again.

-Mike

